# Saint Luke’s Hospital, Huddersfield, August 2012



## Wakey Lad (Aug 18, 2012)

Saint Luke’s started a shutdown process in 2007 and finally closed fully to the public on the 22nd of December 2010. Mainly providing Neuro rehabilitation care, associated Occupational therapy, post cardiac disease rehabilitation. 

Based in and around the buildings of a former workhouse, the site is stepped over quite steep level changes. A three storey cruciform of 200m long glazed corridors serve and link the 1960’s blocks to the surrounding Victorian conversions. 

I first visited here in November last year, the chapel, main hall and corridors were still pretty much intact - Between then and now, the place has been totally trashed, the chapels 1960s stained glass window has been smashed, all roof lights in the main hall and windows in the corridors have collapsed or been smashed. 

I was reluctant to revisit here to be honest, reports of police activity and the usual metal monkeys are pretty rife - But what the hell, I was passing, and this was most definitely going to be my last trip to Saint Luke’s.



















 

 









 





























 



















As always, thanks for looking​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 19, 2012)

Super set of pics but for me the 5 th the never ending corridor sends me into a dream state ,we all know the one .
Thanks for sharing .


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic shots as always dude! Love the processing and the pharmacy waiting room shot for some reason! 

Cheers for posting these up!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 19, 2012)

WoW!

:notworthy:


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice report, like that some of the rehab equipment is still there as well, thanks for posting


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like a nice impressive building.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 19, 2012)

shame to see it so fooked

nice shots


----------



## sonyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent report pal, lovely shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks well trashed,thanks for sharing.


----------



## robbie1003 (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks for this, looks in a state now. i was born there 44 yearsago, very local to me. been wanting to visit but not wanting to if you know wot i mean.


----------



## Alansworld (Aug 19, 2012)

I like your greenish treatment, but especially I love the clock, apparently made from paint rollers?!?

Edit: not clock, light fitting!!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice report & photos


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments folks - Very kind, had a great few hours in here. Granted it is trashed now, but if you take the time to look, its still worth a visit


----------



## demon-pap (Aug 20, 2012)

nice report mate, some really nice shots. really wanna visit here as its relatively local too. did you find the operating theatres and morgue mate?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a morgue fella, i didn't take any pics of it as it was trashed - Never saw the theatres though




demon-pap said:


> nice report mate, some really nice shots. really wanna visit here as its relatively local too. did you find the operating theatres and morgue mate?


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Alansworld said:


> love the clock, apparently made from paint rollers?!?



lol.. must admit they do actually look like paint rollers...

Love the boiler house me, load going on in there...nice pictures matey...


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 23, 2012)

*Some very nice shots there, super sharp...*


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 2, 2012)

Liking the boiler room shot.
(I work with valves & actuators so it's close to home!)


----------

